# She eats too much!



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Sophie, who is to be 6 months this Friday always wants something to eat. Problem is, we have accustomed her to being give leftovers because she would finish eating much before us even if she starts to eat at about the same moment as us.

We will make an appointment at the vet for having her spayed the days that follow so i wonder if this would be a good time to change her diet. 

At the moment, she eats a huge amount of meat and just very little kibble. She doesn't like Friskies, nor is she fond of Acana. Problem is, when wants food, she barks like crazy. She cares no more about play time or anything, she just barks until being given food. If we just offer her kibble, she smells it and walks away. I don't know how to encourage her to eat her kibble. Would not offering her anything else until she eats it the solution? We haven't tried this method because of the barking: dad needs quiet for the moment and we fear the neighbours might complain as she is a very "talkative" kind of girl sometimes.

So, my question is: would after the surgery be a good time to reintroduce her to kibble? Or should we wait for after that so she gains her appetite little by little. I've never had a dog undergoing surgery, so i have no idea what to expect.

Anyways, my other question is: what to give her to chew? She doesn't like raw bones and in my area there are no antlers or other things of this kind available. She is sometimes interested in cabbage and carots, but that's all. I wonder sometimes if she gets bored so having her chew something might alleviate the problem. But what?


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

You have to be strong with Sophie. Giving in to her barking for food is just teaching her that that is the way to go. Cut the quantities down. Stop giving her left overs from your plates. I don't know what quality brands of kibble are available in Romania but maybe ask your vet what he recommends. After Sophie's spaying she may or may not stay over night. If she comes home on the same day, she will be groggy and will need to be kept quiet. She will have had something to keep her from licking her wound. The next day my two girls were almost as good as new. You have to keep them from over exercising and from jumping and watch they don't lick their wound. You may have to have a special collar on her if she won't leave her stitches alone. Luckily I did not need that with either of my two. With her diet though, you have been spoiling her. Unless you want a fat rolly polly dog you have to do something now.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

